# Surprise Surprise, 6/10/2016



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey all,
On Thursday afternoon, I decided to skip out of work for some fishing Friday. Hadn't really targeted snapper yet this year, been testing my poor trolling skills. 
Anyway, momma's birthday was coming up quickly and she wanted to do some offshore cruisin and fishing. Got out alittle later than normal, hit destin's pass around 10. Hardtails were plentiful just pass the bridge, got some nice ones and topped off the tank with cigars from the bait man! Couldn't get them to bite! WTH
Decided to head to the Florida Girl some 15 miles SW of Destin. Good call, first pass and momma gets nailed. From what I could tell, she got sharked on her way up, the rod just bowed over and stayed that way. Half way up, her fish shows on the sonar, shark for sure.  
Well, I was wrong, to my surprise, she has a nice Red Grouper floating on the surface! Awesome fish, largest one on the boat to date. :notworthy:
More passes and we get our limit on snapper, some mingo and porgies and my daughter gets a treat on the flatline, a screaming King as well! 
Headed out to the edge for trolling lessons late afternoon, but no knockdowns. Great day on the water for sure.
Enjoy the pics! 
https://youtu.be/gS-wEkptgCk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What more can you say, a great day with family and catching a nice grouper samwhich is a bonus!!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine red grouper. Congrats.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!

Nice ride too. What is that?


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Pursuit*



NoMoSurf said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Nice ride too. What is that?


Thanks, it's an 07 Pursuit Denali 265 with twin yammy 225's, Solid as a rock!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it! Wish I could tow something like that around... haha
One day...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice fish and nice ride.
Whyme


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Way to go Ben!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

30 years in the making, tight lines to you!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great job spending time with the family! Music had me jamming out.. Hahaha


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice surprise indeed Ben, thanks for the report, great ride by the way...


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome Fire Truck!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Frenchy said:


> Nice surprise indeed Ben, thanks for the report, great ride by the way...


Thx, I'm still interested in that Tuna run one day!


----------

